# Cissus Discolor New Leaves Drying and Falling Off



## Lazmarr (Oct 7, 2017)

I have a Cissus Discolor growing in my bioactive enclosure.
It seems to be growing well, with new stems sprouting off of the main stem. However, the new leaves keep drying and falling off and I am not sure why.
I can post pictures if it will help.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

Could you be drowning this plant? I ask because:

1) many plants display this response to this stimulus

2) this plant - based on _my personal sample size of 1_ - does not enjoy constant dampness, it prefers some drying between soaks

good luck!


----------



## Lazmarr (Oct 7, 2017)

jgragg said:


> Could you be drowning this plant? I ask because:
> 
> 1) many plants display this response to this stimulus
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me!

The plant is in my rainforest setup at the minute.
According to the tester I am using the soil is 'moist', and only mist when the humidity drops below 75%; and the plant itself is covered by a canopy.
Th plant seemed to be doing just fine at first when planted, pushing out some good leaves.

I've been keeping an eye on it for the past couple of days, and new branches are forming where it had dropped the leaves.
Could it be trying to bush out and that be the reason for dropping the leaves?


----------



## Kinstrome (Oct 6, 2017)

I can corroborate jgragg's experience with moisture --- in sort of a different way.

I bought it recently and kept it in similar conditions to Marcgravias, Philo. scandens, Cebu Blue, Davallias, and mosses, and in the exact same container as some of those. Its leaves started to fold in within about 48 hours. I have since isolated it to see how it does.

Not the same as dropping leaves, though.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> Could it be trying to bush out and that be the reason for dropping the leaves?


Hmm. Possible I suppose, but seems highly unlikely. 

Mine branches a little, runs quite a lot, and really doesn't do much leaf-dropping at all under the light & water regime I offer. It also puts out quite a hairball of dangling adventitious roots, which - when they've had the good luck to pop out where there's something to penetrate - do a good job of anchoring the new runnings to the background.

When I have backed off the watering by "a lot", this plant has wilted. But the leaves stayed on. Even leaves that have died & dried up from drought, are persistent on the stem.

Overwatering is just such an easy guess. It's the usual problem...I'd start there.

Good luck!


----------



## ashdavisa (Oct 27, 2018)

If it was transplanted recently, it may just be shock. Photos will absolutely help as any spots/discoloration of the leaves are a good indicator as to what's going on!


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

In my experience with Cissus discolor it readily drops leaves when conditions change. Even seasonally within my setups it will drop leaves. However it will quickly recover and send out new growth.


----------

